# Verwendung von Codebeispielen aus fremder Quelle



## Sven Mintel (15. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

Wenn ihr Codebeispiele postet, welche nicht zu 100% aus eurer Feder stammen, beachtet bitte die Lizenzbestimmungen des Urhebers.

Zuweilen ist es zwar gestattet, Skripte frei für eigene Projekte zu verwenden, jedoch ist das Veröffentlichen des Codes(dieses betrifft auch durch  euch abgewandelte Versionen) auf Plattformen wie tutorials.de nicht gestattet.

Dies ist z.B. bei diversen Skriptarchiven wie  *dynamicdrive.com* o.ä. der Fall, aber  auch bei Skripten, welche  durch WebEditoren erzeugt werden(Dreamweaver,Frontpage, etc.)

In solchen Fällen verlinkt bitte die Seite, auf der ihr das Skript gefunden habt, und veröffentlicht diesen nicht hier.

Dass man der Fairness halber eventuelle Urheberrechtshinweise bei Codes unangetastet lassen sollte und hier mit  veröffentlicht, versteht sich von selbst.

Vielen Dank für euer Verständnis


----------

